# Replacing cracked window in house



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

We got cracked from inside window in the living room. Anyone can recommend some good company that can replace it? 
P.S> we live in Mississauga


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Are you looking at a full window replacement, or just replacing the pane of glass? If you're looking to do the whole window, it really is worth it to do it yourself.

Otherwise, Lowes or Home Depot, or Rona or Home Hardware do installs, and are cheaper than window companies and offer good products and service.

Case in point: Today I got a price on a patio door at Home Depot. $500 cash and carry, or about $1000 installed. Window company? $2,700 installed, plus tax, and that includes the "20% discount"


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I would prefer to replace only pane of glass. I have Rona and HD nearby, should ask then if they doing installs..

actually HD requires $750 mimimum "If only replacing ONE (1) Window, we must make you aware that we do have a minimum of $750 for this program. If $750 is beyond your budget, please visit your local store for tips on Do-It-Yourself or other alternatives"


----------



## callyhan (Dec 7, 2010)

How old is the window? We moved into a house built in 2009, and the front picture window developed a temperature change crack. I found the manufacturer information and called the closest Rona store that supplied the windows. Turns out the builder actually bought the windows from that store, they replaced it for free (after some serious complaining on my part though).

I would call or email the manufacturer of the window if it is < 5 years old. You never know what they will offer, unless you complain.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

callyhan said:


> How old is the window? .


 It won't work, the house is 13 years old. Actually, i found many companies with reviews at http://homestars.com/ . Sent emails to several and got some replies. The average price they offer just above $200. The problem is that tey telling that they can replace just one cracked unit if it's made of plastic, otherwise they need to replace whole 6 windows units (that under one frame). And I have no idea if it made of plastic or not....


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

I am guessing it is part of the window which you can't easily remove and take it to the shop for glass replacement? if you could remove it and take it to the shop it would be much cheaper, I had this situation last year on a small basement window, company coming to my house the cost was $160, taking it to the shop myself $30 (but it took couple of days to get it done).


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Homerhomer said:


> I am guessing it is part of the window which you can't easily remove and take it to the shop for glass replacement?


 I'm pretty bad handyman  maybe for somebody it's easy to take it out, but not for me....


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

gibor said:


> I'm pretty bad handyman  maybe for somebody it's easy to take it out, but not for me....


How about post a pic of the window so the DIYers here can take a look ... now even I am curious


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

rikk said:


> How about post a pic of the window so the DIYers here can take a look ... now even I am curious


 it's 32.5" by 32.5"


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

gibor said:


> it's 32.5" by 32.5"
> 
> View attachment 233


So I guess it's a thermo pane (sealed at least 2 sheets glass), the upper part of a horizontal slider ... hmmm. I have one like that in an upstairs window. If it wasn't a living room window, I'd replace the panel myself (I have gone to glass places in the past and ordered thermo panes ... just the sealed unit) meaning it would probably not look as new if I did it myself ... not good for a living room. I'm thinking it's gonna cost and having a professional do it is the best way to go. A problem I've come across is that with small jobs, the guys who can do it aren't interested ... too small. My opinion ... maybe look for a small window company in your area that will do the repair?

Unless of course you were intending to replace the window in the near future ... I'd go with single or double hung over a slider ... I really dislike sliders :cower:


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

rikk said:


> So I guess it's a thermo pane (sealed at least 2 sheets glass), the upper part of a horizontal slider ... hmmm. I have one like that in an upstairs window. If it wasn't a living room window, I'd replace the panel myself (I have gone to glass places in the past and ordered thermo panes ... just the sealed unit) meaning it would probably not look as new if I did it myself ... not good for a living room. I'm thinking it's gonna cost and having a professional do it is the best way to go. A problem I've come across is that with small jobs, the guys who can do it aren't interested ... too small. My opinion ... maybe look for a small window company in your area that will do the repair?
> 
> Unless of course you were intending to replace the window in the near future ... I'd go with single or double hung over a slider ... I really dislike sliders :cower:


We have curtains there, so we really don't care too much what kind of window (with slider or without slider)... I found a lot of window companies on http://homestars.com and sent about 15 emails, yes majority telling that don't replace single window and advising to replace everything 
One company said that they can replace only 1 window if it's made of plastic for $190 .... and I have no idea if it's made of plastic or not. Other company quoted $200 (without such question)- both conmpanies have good reviews. 
Also one guy from kijiji quoted $185 , but I'm a little scared to deal with individual guys....


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

gibor said:


> ... both conmpanies have good reviews. Also one guy from kijiji quoted $185 , but I'm a little scared to deal with individual guys....


My opinion ... agreed, forget Kijji ... for $15 more, go with one of the reputable companies which probably includes some sort of warranty ... $200 is a fair price imo to have a thermo pane (I assume from the pic) that size replaced ... enjoy the day :encouragement:


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

With a house 13 year old, and most likely builder quality cheapest possible window that was never very good to begin with you may consider replacing the whole window. Another observation of mine is regarding using HD or Lowes services, I have gotten quotes from HD for my furnace in the past, they actually subcontract out everything to local service providers, so when getting someone through them you actually have to pay more because there is another middle man which has to profit.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I would say do not be scared of the individual guy(or a very small company)as long as they check-out and have a list of customer's you can call ect.
These are the guy's that sub for home depot and lowes ect anyways and in most cases graduated past them.(The big box stores are like trianing wheels for contractor's just getting started and do not have a client base ect ect)
Home depot ect have high profit margin's but they do not pass it along to the sub!Once your a contractor for a few years you will have no desire to work for the big-box because there only hook is volume(most guys i know who sub for box hate it)
If the crack is small and contained and does'nt bother you and is 13 yrs old maybe just monitor it and hold off until you need to upgrade the entire windows in the house?You will prob have to upgrade in 5-6 yrs anyways(they will give you a sub-par window/case and then you will have to follow suit with all the window's or there will be a mis-match)if your going to replace it-plan to replace the window with what you want with all your windows or you will likely rip-out that window anyways in 6 yrs if that makes sense.(esp if it is 1 pane in a 4 pane window)


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

rikk said:


> My opinion ... agreed, forget Kijji ... for $15 more, go with one of the reputable companies which probably includes some sort of warranty ... $200 is a fair price imo to have a thermo pane (I assume from the pic) that size replaced ... enjoy the day :encouragement:


Or if you're in no hurry, or aren't that concerned, there is a transparent, adheres very well, close to invisible duct tape I've used around the house ... apply it over the crack, cover with curtain ... and forget about it e.g. http://www.homedepot.ca/product/3m-scotch-2120-transparent-duct-tape/903989


----------

